# 50 Days Adrift



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Just read a report on BBC News that three boys have been rescued after being adrift for 50 days in the Pacific. Found north of Fiji. They had been given up for dead and memorial services held.
Sorry, tried to copy the link on to here but didna work lads.
Cheers, Bob

BBC News link *here*. (Thumb)


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

Here`s the telegraph one.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...after-50-days-adrift-at-sea-in-tiny-boat.html


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Very lucky lads.
I wonder, can they undo a memorial service? Sort of have have another service, and say that they take it all back.


----------



## kauvaka (Oct 11, 2009)

These were only kids too, 14 and 15 years old. An amazing adventure.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Just seen these guys on the news, wonderful that they were found after all this time, alive, even if not quite fit. They said they survived on water they collected in a tarpaulin but as that had run out they were just starting to drink sea water. Seems like the fishermen found them in time after all.
The families all seemed delighted to have them home.

Don


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

It seems that the lads set out after a girl who had attracted one of them. She had returned to another island so, grogged up, they nicked a little outboard powered dinghy and set sail to find her, armed with a couple of sacks of coconuts some beer and a bit of fuel.
They're not much different to any of us intrepid sailors, eh?

Taff


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Right Taff, just forgot to do pre-sea school first; but then, if they had done pre-sea then they wouldn't have gone out!


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes incredibly lucky lads. Luck obviously has to be in the equation. Remember a couple of others cases. 4th November 2002 HMS Grafton rescued a man who had been adrift in his motor boat for 26 days. Again in November 1995 American Lance/Cpl Mayo of the US Marines fell overboard from an aircraft carrier in the Arabian Gulf un noticed and was rescued by local fishermen after swimming/treading water for 32hours. Remembering seeing the sharks and other wildlife in those waters in my days at sea I didnt like paddling even from the beaches. 
Stuart


----------

